# book on window design



## rsk (16 May 2018)

Hello. 
I am looking for a resource for designing and making windows. The windows I want to make are modern , double glazed, with good weather and draught proofing. But I am also interested in learning around the subject: principles and construction methods and looking at different designs, including more traditional. Can anyone recommend a good book on the subject? The only books ive come across are quite old: I would prefer something fairly up to date


----------



## Rob Platt (21 May 2018)

TRADA used to do one. Check out their book sales site
all the best
rob


----------



## Doug71 (22 May 2018)

It's not a book but worth looking up Trend and Whitehill window systems for spindle moulders, you can get a good idea of common profiles and sure you will find some videos on them in use.

Another one is Coastal, they sell ironmongery etc for windows, they do a window system called Tritus, there are PDF drawings of the profiles etc on their website.

http://www.coastal-group.com/Tritus-Flu ... dow-System


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 May 2018)

There is a short book by Hislop. Expensive (and it used to be free!) but worth every penny. It covers exactly what you are asking about, in detail.


----------



## thomashenry (29 Jun 2018)

rsk":3vlrrpef said:


> Hello.
> I am looking for a resource for designing and making windows. The windows I want to make are modern , double glazed, with good weather and draught proofing. But I am also interested in learning around the subject: principles and construction methods and looking at different designs, including more traditional. Can anyone recommend a good book on the subject? The only books ive come across are quite old: I would prefer something fairly up to date



Can't help sorry, but wondering what the old books you've come across so far are? I'm after a good book about making Victorian era sash windows with hand tools.


----------



## AndyT (29 Jun 2018)

I can answer that question.
The most complete and thorough coverage was in an anonymous booklet published by the Woodworker, written by a working joiner.
Lost Art press have reprinted it, from a copy owned by Richard Arnold, together with a companion volume on doors. It's available from Classic Hand Tools here https://www.classichandtools.com/acatal ... Press.html

The next best book, as far as I know, is Cassells Carpentry and Joinery, edited by Paul Hasluck. You may as well have that as well though - it's a free pdf here 
https://openlibrary.org/works/OL1585115 ... nd_joinery


----------



## thomashenry (29 Jun 2018)

AndyT":5t0zwvre said:


> I can answer that question.
> The most complete and thorough coverage was in an anonymous booklet published by the Woodworker, written by a working joiner.
> Lost Art press have reprinted it, from a copy owned by Richard Arnold, together with a companion volume on doors. It's available from Classic Hand Tools here https://www.classichandtools.com/acatal ... Press.html
> 
> ...



Thanks! Ordered a copy right away.


----------



## bohngy (10 Jul 2018)

I'm going through this process too. Not a lot of books cover windows/doors comprehensively. But I would recommend 'Modern Practical Joinery' by George Ellis as a starting point - it's got a giddying amount of information and is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## thomashenry (13 Jul 2018)

bohngy":k7i0t1gu said:


> I'm going through this process too. Not a lot of books cover windows/doors comprehensively. But I would recommend 'Modern Practical Joinery' by George Ellis as a starting point - it's got a giddying amount of information and is relatively inexpensive.



Got that one too  Plus Cassells' Joinery. 

I think I have enough Victorian Joinery books for a while


----------

